# Poljot Stela And Gagarin - Looking For Advice



## 8011 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to buying vintage watches and have no idea where to look, how much to pay, and how to spot fakes.

I am looking for the Poljot Strela model like the one Cosmonaut Alexi Leonov became the first person to leave his space capsule and perform a space walk.

http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/komarov.jpg

or

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry145702

(the white dial on the far right)

I may also be interested in the model Gagarin wore on the first space flight.

http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/gagarin.jpg

Also, any thoughts on these two watches

Any help, tips, etc would be greatly appreciated for this new collector.

Kind Regards, Clark


----------



## 8011 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ron,

I guess I was first attracted to the Russian watches because Gagarin was the First in space. But, I guess I should explore other countries (primarily the US I would guess).

Any thoughts on the USA models?

Clark


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been collecting for a while and had many vintage strelas

I've now 4 in my collection and some in parts... only have one gagarin though.

if you spot one for sale somewhere and it you need any advice on price, originality etc... just drop me a message with the info and i'll be sure to answer as quick as I can.

Dave


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Clark,

I can only agree with what Xantiagib has said,i would add though that finding an original Sturmanskie and to a lesser extent a Strela is a bit of a minefield.

I have several 3017 chronographs,and original ones can be found if you are patient[they can also be quite expensive].

I have original 15 jewel Sturmanskies and a 17 jewel[the one that probably went in to space with Gagarin],the problem is the 17 jewel is quite easy to fake,it is basicaly a Sportyvnie with a differant dial with some movement changes.

I am still not sure if the one i have is original or made up of parts.

I have enclosed some photos.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------

